# Freebox V5 configuration Wifi + Ethernet



## Junk (25 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai tenté ma chance sur Macadsl, mais sans réponse pour le moment, alors je me permet d'exposai ici mon soucis dans l'espoire de trouver une solution rapidement 


Voilà j'ai reçu la Freebox V5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (sacrés bestiole  ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) 

Mais j'ai un petit soucis pour la configuration wifi. J'explique : 

D'abord ma configuration actuelle : 

Freebox HD, Wifi désactivé (pour le moment mais que j'aimerai faire fonctionner ...), mode routeur désactiver. ---> Routeur Netgear Ethernet ---> 1 PC Serveur Ethernet accessible depuis l'exérieur + 1 PC Windows + 1 PowerBook G4 Ethernet (mais que j'aimerai faire fonctionner en wifi sans couper l'accès au serveur depuis l'extérieur) 



Quand j'active le service wifi de la freebox via l'interface du site de free,  
tout fonctionne parfaitement sauf que je me retrouve sur mon ordinateur avec l'adresse IP public .... 

Du coup, le serveur de la maison n'ai plus accessible depuis l'extérieur.
On ne peut plus se connecter qu'à mon ordinateur depuis l'extérieur or je voudrai que ce soit le serveur qui reste accessible depuis l'extérieur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(seule solution pour le moment : désactiver le wifi et rester brancher en ethernet ...) 

Alors comment configurer le wifi de la freebox tout en conservant une adresse IP interne (192.XXX.XXX.XXX)  ? 

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre ...  

Merci à l'avance


----------

